# Getting a date?



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

No, not that kind of date!

My new 328xi Sedan is in "assembly finish and quality check" and due to be finished today. My request for PCD has been made by my CA, but it seems this is his first one and he's not been able to give me a lot of detail about what happens from here.

Can anyone tell me something about the timeline from here? I am particularly interested in how/when the actual PCD date gets determined and how much time I will have to make travel plans.

I'm so psyched about this...I've wanted a BMW forever, and the chance to have this kind of delivery experience is just so cool!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

You should be able to get the date soon. They confirm it 30 days prior to the scheduled date. I had my date in August for a November pickup.


----------



## Fozzy Bear (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this also true for ED?


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Fozzy Bear said:


> Is this also true for ED?


I'm also curious about this. My ED car arrives in New York on January 10th and I'm still not clear on exactly when I can get a firm PCD date. Does it have to clear customs first? Arrive in Spartanburg?

I've already requested from my CA that I skip the vehicle overview (as it was done in Munich and I've already driven the car for several days). I'm just not sure what happens next.

Any idea?

-Dave


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

dbknightx said:


> I'm also curious about this. My ED car arrives in New York on January 10th and I'm still not clear on exactly when I can get a firm PCD date. Does it have to clear customs first? Arrive in Spartanburg?
> 
> I've already requested from my CA that I skip the vehicle overview (as it was done in Munich and I've already driven the car for several days). I'm just not sure what happens next.
> 
> ...


My date was setup about 2 weeks after the car went into production, probably about the time it was sitting at the port waiting for a ship. This was about 6 weeks before the actual date.

Suggest you get on your CA, and ask him if he has actually called the PC to request the date. It is first come first serve on those dates!!


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

In my case, the PC date was set after the car cleared customs in NJ and went to the VDC. Even though I asked for "expedited delivery<=," the date is Jan 25 -- more than a month after the car was available in the US, and more than a month after dealers in the region had delivered other ED cars to their owners.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

On vehicles just doing PCD, you should be able to get a date as soon as the vehicle has a confirmed production date (on most vehicles). For travel, we recommend that you wait at least three weeks prior to that date before making plans in case there is a delay in shipping your vehicle to us. 

For ED + PCD, it has to be scheduled a little differently. Customs is so sporadic that we cannot narrow down a date until it has cleared by them. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## TJW (Jul 8, 2007)

Could someone explain what the following dates mean?

I rec'd a printout from my CA today of Vehicle Inquiry: Status.

Status and description reads...112 - Scheduled for daily production pack. Date 12/17 (that's a couple days after I placed the order)

In the right hand column that lists production dates, it reads:

Conf. Prod.: 2008/01/03 (Yr/Mo/Wk)

So is my car not going into production until then? A month after I ordered it? And then what...another month after it enters production until I receive it in Boston?

Thanks!

-TJW


----------



## TJW (Jul 8, 2007)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

TJW said:


> Could someone explain what the following dates mean?
> 
> I rec'd a printout from my CA today of Vehicle Inquiry: Status.
> 
> ...


Status 112 means that it is scheduled for production and orders have been placed with suppliers to fullfill your options. No order changes or modifications can be added to the vehicle at this point forward.

Conf. Prod. 2008/01/03 means exactly that. They estimate your vehicle to be produced the 3rd week of 2008. Howerver, this can sometimes change and move up a week or so.

As for receiving the vehicle, there are several factors. One being, which type of vehicle you have ordered. If it is built in Europe, it will most likely be close to a month or more after production before you see it. If it is an X5 or Z4 built in Spartanburg, SC It may be 1 to 2 weeks depending on how quickly it gets on a truck and how many stops it has before Boston.

Hope this helps,


----------



## TJW (Jul 8, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> Status 112 means that it is scheduled for production and orders have been placed with suppliers to fullfill your options. No order changes or modifications can be added to the vehicle at this point forward.
> 
> Conf. Prod. 2008/01/03 means exactly that. They estimate your vehicle to be produced the 3rd week of 2008. Howerver, this can sometimes change and move up a week or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replay. I actually went ahead and called the 800# over the weekend and the system said my 328xi is in production and scheduled to be completed 1/14 (I call back every day hoping to hear about phase of production but no updates).

I live in MA, so I'm not far from NY when it arrives. At this point, I'm hoping to receive it as a Valentine's Day present!

-TJW


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Now that is what I call a Vallentine's Day present :thumbup:

Enjoy!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

My car is supposed to arrive NJ on 8/11 following ED. I was expecting that it would be ready to pick up the first week of September. Does this mean I won't be able to do PCD until the end of September or October? 

If you request PCD and then the date is too far out, can you cancel it and get it at your dealer?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

PCD can be done with the BMW 101 program. Have you dealer set it up. Usually all of this is set when the order is placed. Your car would have been dropped there and you could have picked it up. Now you have to drive there and back. No biggie for most. And if your car comes in on the 11th you should see it way before the 1st week in Sept.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

lilskel said:


> My car is supposed to arrive NJ on 8/11 following ED. I was expecting that it would be ready to pick up the first week of September. Does this mean I won't be able to do PCD until the end of September or October?
> 
> If you request PCD and then the date is too far out, can you cancel it and get it at your dealer?


For ED re-delivery vehicles, it depends on how long it takes Customs to process the vehicle and get it to the VPC. This can be anywhere from 1 - 4 weeks. We will not be able to offer a date until the VPC has the vehicle (since we will have no idea of when we would be able to get the vehicle). You can probably find mutiple posts discussing this topic by doing a seard for "ED PCD"

You can cancel taking re-delivery at the Performance Center at any point up until the vehicle gets on a truck to be shipped to us. If you are on the west coast and request PCD re-delivery, the vehicle gets put on a ship to Port Jersey instead of Oxnard. So basically there is no turning back at that point unless ED or the dealer wants to pay the shipping charges to get it to the west coast.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

lilskel said:


> My car is supposed to arrive NJ on 8/11 following ED. I was expecting that it would be ready to pick up the first week of September. Does this mean I won't be able to do PCD until the end of September or October?
> 
> If you request PCD and then the date is too far out, can you cancel it and get it at your dealer?


I was able to cancel my PCD while the car was still on the ship. I dropped my car in HARMS, Munich on 10th of July and expected to reach the port of NY/NJ on the 31st of July. My CA told me that the earliest PCD is on the 2nd week of September. Unfortunately I cannot take any day off that month so I cancelled it and asked my CA for direct dealer delivery. The redelivery schedule is on the 14th of this month (+/- 1 day).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

New Motors said:


> PCD can be done with the BMW 101 program. Have you dealer set it up. Usually all of this is set when the order is placed. Your car would have been dropped there and you could have picked it up. Now you have to drive there and back. No biggie for most. And if your car comes in on the 11th you should see it way before the 1st week in Sept.


I'm not familiar with the 101 program?? From past experience I was planning on re-delivery at my dealer end of August/Septermber 2-3 weeks after the ship arrived. I have no idea when they are scheduling for PCD right now, I would wait a week or two extra over the date I could get it at the dealer but not sure I want to wait until October if that's the case


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

lilskel said:


> I'm not familiar with the 101 program?? From past experience I was planning on re-delivery at my dealer end of August/Septermber 2-3 weeks after the ship arrived. I have no idea when they are scheduling for PCD right now, I would wait a week or two extra over the date I could get it at the dealer but not sure I want to wait until October if that's the case


You should be able to get a date in there. I just took a look at the calendar and there seems to be a couple of dates in those first two weeks of September that still have availability. They probably already have you on a date or two reserving a spot and just waiting for the VPC to get a vehicle to see how early we can re-deliver your vehicle.

Hope you have a great weekend! Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Jonathan. I'm not sure I have a pre-reservation because I haven't heard anything from my dealer in regards to PCD, I mentioned it when I ordered the car that I wanted to do ED and PCD but it's likely he missed the PCD part. I will hopefully have this figured out next week, the ship is in by Monday


----------

